# What's wrong with his tail? Should I worry?



## Aidenb (Jun 20, 2014)

Only had him a day, doesn't appear to be any stuck shed or anything, I've soaked him, put shed-eze on in, put moisturizer on it and there isn't a "Seam" or anything. There appears to be a scar and the a bump after it.


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 20, 2014)

It's not really noticeable unless you look closely


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 20, 2014)

Does it bother him? It could be a ring of stuck shed. Could you try to post another picture?


----------



## Sway (Jun 20, 2014)

It does look like stuck shed


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 20, 2014)

This is as close as I can get


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 20, 2014)

Could it be possible that there was a stuck ring previously that came off? I'm shining bright light on his tail and looking closely and not seeing anything. I rubbed his tail in a towel after soaking and nothing came off


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 20, 2014)

If it's stuck shed try offering some mango and high oil fish. Soaks can help but generally the culprit to shed problems is diet.


----------



## Sway (Jun 20, 2014)

I went back and re-read what you first wrote. You said there appears to be a scar and a bump after it. That wouldn't be stuck shed then. Where did you get him from?


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 20, 2014)

He came from a reputable dealer but unfortunately I couldn't see him in person before ordering, just photos and didn't notice. I just really don't want his tail to fall off, I've soaked him, put shed-aids on it, towelled it and sti nothing, I've even kind of "picked" and the small spot with my nail to try and lift where the shed would be stuck and can't even find where the edge would be.


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 20, 2014)

He also has zero interest in eating anything but live bugs right now.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 21, 2014)

What are temps and humidity?


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 21, 2014)

115 basking, 90ish warm side, 78-80 and the coolest point. 70% humidy


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yea I'd try and get him on some fish within the next few days. Being so young fruit may not work. Try tuna, cod, or tilapia


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Have him a mix of whole ground chicken, whole ground turkey, whole ground herring and flounder, fruit and veggies, and mixed in cod liver oil and his tail fully shed today.


----------



## misterpc23 (Jun 28, 2014)

Any chance it could have been an injury to the tail when it was younger but not injured enough to drop its tail?


----------



## Aidenb (Jun 30, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking he's grown 3" and and shed once and it seems to be growing fine.


----------



## Josh (Jun 30, 2014)

Glad to hear he's eating and behaving normally. Looks and sounds like it was a small wound that is/was healing. How does it look today? Better?


----------

